# &     !!!

## wwa

.    ,        . http://autonews.rbc.ua/firstlook/419/
  - ,   ""   !      !!!    .....
  -  !

----------


## Tail

http://zadonbass.org/allnews/message.html?id=95804

----------


## V00D00People

> - ,   ""   !      !!!    .....

     ?   ""?

----------


## RESIDENT

:)

----------


## MaK

=)

----------


## Tail

,      .   -    9-

----------


## laithemmer

,      ""  ,     . ֳ,        ?     ?   ?         -   ,   ...

----------


## Mr.Kronko

""( )  ?       -    ,      ...          !
(       :     ,       chugunniykolobok@mail.ru)

----------


## Tail

> ,      ""  ,     .

----------


## laithemmer

> 

     ,    ,   ......
 ?!

----------


## Tail

> ,    ,   ......
>  ?!

----------


## RESIDENT

,

----------


## 23q

*  ""  *  
       ,    ,  "". 
   -    , -    .  ""         . 
       . 
 ,   .      ,   22    . 
   ""  . 
  -    ,    .    .
        +3,       ,   ...

----------

